# Lens hood or UV filter???



## markj (Feb 18, 2012)

Going out to shoot on this great Maryland day. Full of sun with a magnificent blue sky. My dilemma is that I'm going to shoot with
my 105mm. It comes with a lens hood (option one). My UV filter is a 77mm in which I use a step-up adapter for the 67mm thread (option two).
I can't use both at the same time, which option would you leave the house with?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Considering Digital Sensors don't have a problem with UV like film cameras did (So they don't need  UV filters).... and the fact that even a expensive UV filter can degrade image quality and introduce artifacts......  what do you think?


----------



## markj (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry I'll re-post in "photographic discussions"


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 18, 2012)

If I was expecting to get sprayed by the ocean, or end up near blowing sand, or maybe have dog noses bumping the front element or something, I'd go for the UV (and ONLY if the UV I had was top shelf).

The hood on the other hand actually may improve your image quality in certain situations, the UV will not.  Depending on the angle of your shots, the hood can improve contrast by preventing stray light from entering the lens.  The best the UV will do is keep schmutz off your front element.


----------



## ann (Feb 18, 2012)

check your other post for my response


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 18, 2012)

Use the hood.  A UV filter doesn't do much to improve image quality.  At best, they help protect the front elements against things like water spray, kids with grubby fingers and the like.  And even that little advantage is wasted if it's a poor quality filter.

However, a lens hood will shade the front element from any light source that isn't appearing in the frame, and thus help to reduce flare.  A hood will give you the best results.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2012)

markj said:


> My UV filter is a 77mm in which I use a step-up adapter for the 67mm thread (option two).
> I can't use both at the same time, which option would you leave the house with?


And that is the reason I regret buying all of my filters in the largest size I need...  Now, I can never use a hood if I'm using a filter.  Slowly re-buying filters in smaller sizes.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 18, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> markj said:
> 
> 
> > My UV filter is a 77mm in which I use a step-up adapter for the 67mm thread (option two).
> ...



I've seen screw on lens hoods.  Are those any good?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 18, 2012)

Only if they are the cylindrical ones.  If they are the petal type hoods and the front element rotates when you focus, you'll have to keep adjusting them.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have always bought the hoods made specifically for the lens...  Never used the screw on type...


----------



## Crollo (Feb 18, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> Only if they are the cylindrical ones.  If they are the petal type hoods and the front element rotates when you focus, you'll have to keep adjusting them.



Apparently it doesn't matter if they're petal and your front element doesn't rotate either, so why include the last sentence at all?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 19, 2012)

Crollo said:


> Tiberius47 said:
> 
> 
> > Only if they are the cylindrical ones.  If they are the petal type hoods and the front element rotates when you focus, you'll have to keep adjusting them.
> ...



To point out that petal hoods are a bugger to use on lenses that have a rotating front element.  How would you have phrased it?


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 19, 2012)

Ohhhh no.


----------



## Crollo (Feb 19, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > Tiberius47 said:
> ...



Well, you stated "Only if they are the cylindrical ones", which implies petals are no good, regardless of context. Then you stated a reason why they're not good _on lenses with rotating front elements, not why petal hoods aren't good [regardless of context]._

"They're alright, but keep in mind if your lens has a rotating front element you can't use the petal type hoods as you'll have to readjust the hood constantly."


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 19, 2012)

Point taken.  I agree completely about the petal hoods v the non petal hoods.


----------

